

Time and Money - jagtesh
https://medium.com/better-humans/3ac3e2c4779a

======
gexla
^ Soon you start to attribute dollar amounts to all of the time in your life.

This assumes you can work 24 hours a day, which you can't. I know that I can
work X hours per day broken up into X periods of the day before I start
entering burnout territory. For those periods, time is money.

^ Seriously, mom… hang up the phone. I don’t need an $80 call about dad’s knee
surgery.

You wouldn't think this way when you are outside of your work period, but this
sort of thinking would be fine when you are in your zone. In other words, when
you are "jacked in" you don't want anyone distracting you.

------
pranavrc
I agree with the sentiment, but there are people who feel equally satisfied
and happy contributing money and resources to noble causes whilst keeping
their time to themselves.

